
More Instance Sizes and Price Reductions for Amazon Lightsail - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-lightsail-update-more-instance-sizes-and-price-reductions/
======
scarface74
How does this compare with other VPS providers?

